# [SOLVED]Internet wolno chodzi :/

## kadu

Wczoraj zauwazylem w trakcie instalki OO, ze mi net baaardzo wolno chodzi. Myslalem ze po ukonczeniu instalacji znowu bedzie dzialal szybko, ale niestety tak sie nie stalo  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Jakies pomysly?? Jezeli za malo informacji to powiedzcie jakie pliki konfiguracyjne mam przeslac.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bako

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Wczoraj zauwazylem w trakcie instalki OO, ze mi net baaardzo wolno chodzi. Myslalem ze po ukonczeniu instalacji znowu bedzie dzialal szybko, ale niestety tak sie nie stalo  . Jakies pomysly?? Jezeli za malo informacji to powiedzcie jakie pliki konfiguracyjne mam przeslac. 

 

 :Mr. Green: 

rozbrajasz mnie ...

to chyba pytanie do admina sieci  :Smile: , moze za szybko tego OO ciagles i Ci przycial transwer  :Wink: 

----------

## kadu

Mam dwa kompy i na jednym net dobrze chodzi, a na drugim do du**

----------

## cin0l

 *Quote:*   

> Mam dwa kompy i na jednym net dobrze chodzi, a na drugim do du**

 

jeśli w tej samej sieci to pusc pinga do bramki (i do wp.pl, porównaj) i zobacz czy nie tracisz pakietow, byc moze cos z kablem nie tak..

----------

## univac^

Tak czy siak to nie ma nic wspolnego z Gentoo :/

----------

## Belliash

Cos w tym jest.

Gram w AA jest OK, po 2h grania, zaczyna lagowac. Reset kompa i znowu nie laguje. Jakby sie cos zapychalo.

Tak jest u mnie.

Ale jak wlacze wgeta to twardo ciagnie 130KB/s, a niekiedy nawet 500KB/s mimo, ze mam 1024 1:2  :Razz: 

----------

## Piecia

@rafkup masz rację coś w tym jest, u mnie w siecie osiedlowej jestem nielicznym który ma gentoo. I co jakiś czas przestaje mi działać net, dhcp klient nie pobiera adresów. Tyle że u mnie problem może leżeć nie tylko w systemie ale także w modemie kablowym Motorolli. Ostatnio dość często musiałem ponownie uruchamiać komputer. Zawsze pozostaje jeszcze admin który nie chce mówić co on tam takiego robi  :Smile:  Ale z tego co wiem to raczej tylko ja mam takie dziwne X-przypadki.

----------

## Belliash

Noo ja mam neta radiowego przez sieciowke a za oknem antena, na ogol pingi na wp mam w granicach 50-80, 0% pakietow zgubionych, wget ssa 130KB/s a w AA laguje. Dopiero po resecie wszystko OK.

```
mily@PECET ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

iface_eth0="10.1.1.132 netmask 255.255.252.0"

gateway="eth0/10.1.0.1"
```

----------

## jey

Mialem podobne objawy na slacku pare lat temu, nie pamietam na jakim kernelu wtedy pracowalem ale to byla wina jadra, nie radzil sobie z routingiem przy dlugim uptime. Zainteresuj sie o czym krzyczya logi

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Noo ja mam neta radiowego przez sieciowke a za oknem antena, na ogol pingi na wp mam w granicach 50-80, 0% pakietow zgubionych, wget ssa 130KB/s a w AA laguje.

 Problem pewnie masz u dostawcy netu... Możliwe, że źle skonfigurowane przekierowania... 

Praca na lokalnym IP jest bardzo trudna i uciążliwa...

----------

## Raku

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Praca na lokalnym IP jest bardzo trudna i uciążliwa...

 

możesz to rozwinąć? bo wydaje mi się, że do interesujących wniosków możemy dojść   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kadu

nadal mam ten sam problem. jestem w sieci osiedlowej. Na jednym kompie mam transfery 100 kB/s a na drugim ledwo 2 kB/s. Kabel jest w dobrym stanie. Czy moze to wynikac ze zlej konifguracji neta na drugim kompie, czy tez nie jest wina gentoo/?

----------

## Bako

 *kadu wrote:*   

> nadal mam ten sam problem. jestem w sieci osiedlowej. Na jednym kompie mam transfery 100 kB/s a na drugim ledwo 2 kB/s. Kabel jest w dobrym stanie. Czy moze to wynikac ze zlej konifguracji neta na drugim kompie, czy tez nie jest wina gentoo/?

 

sprobuj przepiac kabel - moze pomoze  :Wink: 

druga mozliwosc: przekonfiguruj ustawienia sieci na takie jakie masz na "dzialajacym" komputerze (jesli serwer wpuszcza komputer po mac'u sieciowki, to mozesz go latwo zmienic ifconfig'iem). Mozliwe, ze na IP "gentoowym" masz jakies blokady.

----------

## kadu

jeden gentoo(ten z amd64 byl instalowany na podstawie dokumentacji z dzialajacym spoko netem) i drugi gentoo z wolnym netem instalowanym na podst. złowieszczej gazety  :Laughing: . a miedzy tymi werjsami rozni sie troche konfa neta.

----------

## kadu

Przepialem kabel i dziala. Dzieki Bako  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bako

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Przepialem kabel i dziala. Dzieki Bako 

 

lol do kwadratu  :Smile:  - z tym kablem to zartowalem  :Wink: . Widac wtyczka walnieta, popros admina o nowa, albo sam sobie zarob  :Smile: 

----------

## kadu

ja jeszcze nie pracuje. dopiero jestem w gimnazjum, wiec jeszcze sporo czasu  :Wink: 

----------

## Bako

 *kadu wrote:*   

> ja jeszcze nie pracuje. dopiero jestem w gimnazjum, wiec jeszcze sporo czasu 

 

zarób w sensie zacisnij nowa wtyczke na kablu  :Smile:  - popros o to admina, bo sam nie masz odpowiednich narzedzi (mozliwe, ze wtyczna jest uszkodzona i przez to gubi sygnal - bo jesli to wina calego kabla, to juz gorzej).

----------

## _troll_

 *Bako wrote:*   

>  *kadu wrote:*   ja jeszcze nie pracuje. dopiero jestem w gimnazjum, wiec jeszcze sporo czasu  
> 
> zarób w sensie zacisnij nowa wtyczke na kablu 

  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) optymistyczny akcent poczatku dnia.... moze, by to na bash.org.pl pchnac?  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Bako

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> moze, by to na bash.org.pl pchnac? 
> 
> 

 

jako wspolautor wypowiedzi  :Wink:  nie bede mial nic przeciwko jak ktos wpadnie na taki pomysl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

Ludzie, ludzie.. To wy nie wiecie , ze był Ogolnoświatowy Dzień Wolnego Internetu? :>

----------

## argasek

Przepraszam, ale muszę to napisać. W skrócie:

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rasheed

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> moze, by to na bash.org.pl pchnac? 

 

Lepiej na pr0n.pl, wkońcu na Gentoo stoi! :>

----------

